# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  أضخم الشروحات لمعالجة جميع مشاكل التشفير على بوكس المستقبل (تيربو)

## king of royal

*مرحبا بكم مجدد اخواني اعضاءالمنتدى المغربى للمحمول 
اخوكم مصطفى فون رح يكلمكم اليوم عن منطقة التشفير لجميع الاجهزة ومعالجتها مع بعض الخانات الخاصة بالبوكس 
يعني هانتكلم عن المشاكل الى بنشوفها كتير * *طريقة سحب rpl وسيم لوك وارجاعه 
لتجنب مشكلة الايمي 123456*      *(كتابة ملف PM بواسطة SX4*      *SECURITY FAILED*       *
SIMLOCK FAILED    * *SUPERDONGLE * *        فك الشيفرة      جميع هذه المشاكل سنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل ان شاءالله     *

----------


## king of royal

*نصيحة يا صحبي قبل ما تعمل اي شيئ يخص السوفت اعمل بيك اب* *عشان تشتغل انت ومطمن* *بحبث لو معاك rpl اعمل لي انت عاوزو وانت ومرتاح* *تفقنا يا حبيبي* *تجي هلئ نشوف كيف نسحب rpl ونرجعو تاني*      *هناك عدة طرق لعمل بيك اب*  *ورح اقوم بشرحها جميعا تابعو الصور*   *1دي نفعلها لو عاوزين نعمل سوفت يعني رح يعمل بيك اب لحالو 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *       ودي الطريقة التانية 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          ودي الطريقة التالتة  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *ودا مثال على جهاز 6233*  *عمل بيك اب في لحظات سرعة جنونية صح 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *طيب لو حد سألني ياحمادة انا عاوز ارجعو اجيبو منين*  *حتيجبوا من المسار دا يا حبيبي*  Program Files\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Backup   *طيب دلوقتي عرفنا كل الطرئ لي حنعمل بيها بيك اب* *طيب لسمح الله ضرب معانا الايمي حنرجعوا زي ؟؟* *سهلة اوي*  *تابع الصورة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *      يتبع

----------


## king of royal

*(SUPERDONGLE)*   *اخواني تأتي الان علاج مشكل السوبر دنغل
اخواني اريد ان اتطرأ لموضوع في اغلب الاحيان تصادفنا مشكلة الشاحن غير مدعوم 
فنقوم بستبدال مقاومة 74k ولكن للاسف دون نتيجة وبتالي رجع الجهاز لزبون 
وانا بدوري عاوز الكم لو بتعمل تشيك رح تتفاجئ و تلاقي السوبر دنغل ضارب * *والحل على الشكل التالي*  *
1-NOKIA SEVICE TOOL
BB52-2
3-IMIE AND LOCKS
4-+نختار REPAIRE SUPER DONGLE *           *
لوعاوز تسحب كود الحماية من دون ما تفقد اي بينات 
تعامل مع الصورة  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *     *يتبع*

----------


## king of royal

*SIMLOCK FAILD  طريقة فتح شبكات البي بي فايف    ودي اغب المشاكل لي بنشوفها*   *(مثال)* *الهاتف مقيد - البطاقة غير صالحة*       *بامكانك ان تختار اي طريقة من الطرق فوق بعضها*    *تابعوا هذه الصورة في البداية احبابي  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *    *
طيب لوحد الي انا عاوز اعرف الاجهزة المتوافقة مع كل خانة 
االو تكرم ياحبيبي 
شوف بقاا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**  * *A- NCK CALC PM308) تستخدم مع الاجهزة التالية 
RAPIDO: (SL1)
============
* N95 (RM-159)
* N95 (RM-245)
* N95 (RM-160)
* E90 (RA-6)
=======================
RAP3GV2 models: (SL1)
==================
* 6630 (RM-1)
* 6680 (RM-36)
* 6681 (RM-57)
* 6682 (RM-58)
* N70 (RM-84)
* N70-5 (RM-99)
* N71 (RM-67)
* N90 (RM-42)
* N91-1 (RM-43)
* N91-8GB (RM-43)
* N91-5 (RM-158)
* N93 (RM-55)
=======================
Rap3Gv3 phones: (SL1)
====================
* 3109c (RM-274) -
* 3110c (RM-237) -
* 3250 (RM-38)
* 3500c (RM-272)
* 3500cb (RM-273)
* 5200 (RM-174)
* 5200b (RM-181)
* 5300 (RM-146)
* 5300b (RM-147)
* 5500 (RM-86)
* 5700 (RM-230)
* 5700 (RM-302)
* 6085 (RM-198)
* 6086 (RM-188)
* 6086b (RM-260)
* 6125 (RM-178)
* 6126/6133 (RM-126)
* 6131 (RM-115)
* 6131 NFC (RM-216)
* 6136 (RM-199)
* 6151 (RM-200)
* 6233 (RM-145)
* 6234 (RM-123)
* 6280/6288 (RM-78)
* 6290 (RM-176)
* 6300 (RM-217)
* 6300b (RM-222)
* 7370 (RM-70)
* 7373 (RM-209)
* 7390 (RM-140)
* 8600 (RM-164)
* E50 (RM-170)
* E50 (RM-171)
* E50 (RM-172)
* E61 (RM-89)
* E61i (RM-227)
* E62 (RM-88)
* E65 (RM-208)
* N73-1 (RM-133)
* N73-5 (RM-132)
* N75 (RM-128)
* N76 (RM-135)
* N76 (RM-149)
* N77 (RM-194)
* N80-1 (RM-92)
* N80-3 (RM-91)
* N92 (RM-100) *    *B- NCK CALC PM120 تستخدم مع الاجهزة التالية 
Rapido SL2
============
* 5800
* 6110
* 6120c
* 6121c
* 6124c
* 6210
* 6220c
* 6290
* 6650
* E51
* E66
* E71
* N78
* N79
* N81
* N81 8gb
* N79
* N82
* N85
* N95 8gb
* N96 
bb5+ (SL2    *  *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * relock simlocks via simlock rpl  بامكانك تستخدم هالطريقة مع اي جهاز
وهي افضل طريقة للانلوك       
ملاحظة في بعض الاجهزة مثل
n95 - e90
تعمل مشاكل بحيث بعد فك الشيفرا بتلاقي الجهاز عمل شاشة 
سودا وبيلزم ملف بلانك 
هنا بقا الفريق تجاوز المشكلة دي بطريقة حلوة اوي
شوف معايا الصورى دي
ومبروك عليك  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       يتبع*

----------


## king of royal

*(كتابة ملف PM بواسطة SX4*     *اصدقائي اكيد دي اكثر مشكلة بتواجهنا*  *كونتاكت سيرفس*  *صح مش كدا* *طيب حنعمل اي عشان نتفادى المشكلة دي بعد السوفت* *وحنعمل ايه عشان نحل المشكلة دي* *طيب انا حئلوكم*    *لتجنب مشاكل التشفير بعد السوفت*  *نعمل باكاب لسيم لوك   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *وكدة يبقى معانا باكب سيم لوك للجهاز هانلاقية موجود في المسار* *C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Backup*    *الان نأتي لعالج المشكلة*     *وهنا الحل بيكون مع كتابة ملف pm*  *يحتوى على الحقلين 1 - 309 بعد الاتصال في sx4* *ونفس العملية تنطبق على full pm*     تعامل مع الصور  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *بأذن الله قد انتهيت من الموضوع*  *اسأل الله تعالى ان اكون وفقت في شرحي*  *واي استفسار انا تحت امركم*  *كل عام وانتم بخير*  ​منقووول للامااانه

----------


## alaeer

مشكووووور

----------


## جمال الديم

مشكور اخي

----------

